# Fan Reacts To Fedor Loss



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL^^ but he's right!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I was thinkng about that Best of Pride not showing Fedor. Is there a chance that Fedor owns the rights to all his fights?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

He looks like a ****** but he has valid points, a few.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Anderson Silva and GSP are much bigger draws than Fedor so I guess people do love guys who dance and lay on people not can kicking fat russians.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> I was thinkng about that Best of Pride not showing Fedor. Is there a chance that Fedor owns the rights to all his fights?


Zuffa purchased everything to do with PRIDE including all fight footage. I lol'd at the guy calling people names when his buddy is wearing a luchador mask. Looks like the guy off of Pulp Fiction really.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This guy needs his own show. and definitely keep the masked sidekick. :thumb02:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

So much truth in that vid. I've been saying the 1 fight deal scenario for so long now.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Everything he said is true


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I can hardly understand what this dude is saying through all of the swearing. This is why I don't like hearing about Fedor, I think Fedor is amazing, he is a good fighter, very respectful, very humble. But his fans drive me insane! They pray to him like he is a god and dis on the UFC and every other fighter that we say is better than him. I don't deny that he is a Top 10 Heavyweight, maybe even Top 5, but he is NOT number 1 anymore. His fans are crazy and they ruin Fedor for me, the people that got PO'd when he lost and I said "Look, I told you that he isn't the best." He got beat by a sub-par heavyweight in a second rate organization. While I do agree that it was a slip, IT HAPPENS! It's the sport of MMA, Fedor is good, he isn't avoiding the UFC because he is scared. Their contract is too exclusive for him, it doesn't let him compete in combat *****, and his managers want a bunch of perks because he is Fedor. He doesn't deserve that, no more than Shane Carwin or Brock Lesnar. He is a normal human being and a good fighter, but he is not god and his fans drive me INSANE!

</rant>


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

LiteGladiator said:


> I can hardly understand what this dude is saying through all of the swearing. This is why I don't like hearing about Fedor, I think Fedor is amazing, he is a good fighter, very respectful, very humble. But his fans drive me insane! They pray to him like he is a god and dis on the UFC and every other fighter that we say is better than him. I don't deny that he is a Top 10 Heavyweight, maybe even Top 5, but he is NOT number 1 anymore. His fans are crazy and they ruin Fedor for me, the people that got PO'd when he lost and I said "Look, I told you that he isn't the best." He got beat by a sub-par heavyweight in a second rate organization. While I do agree that it was a slip, IT HAPPENS! It's the sport of MMA, Fedor is good, he isn't avoiding the UFC because he is scared. Their contract is too exclusive for him, it doesn't let him compete in combat *****, and his managers want a bunch of perks because he is Fedor. He doesn't deserve that, no more than Shane Carwin or Brock Lesnar. He is a normal human being and a good fighter, but he is not god and his fans drive me INSANE!
> 
> </rant>


Are you referring to the Video? or all Fedor fans? because the guy in the video obviously has that kind of attitude towards anything not just an opinion about Fedor.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Are you referring to the Video? or all Fedor fans? because the guy in the video obviously has that kind of attitude towards anything not just an opinion about Fedor.


The guy in the video, I know all Fedor fans aren't like that, well I know that almost all of them aren't like that. But he seems to be the only guy with fans like these. I haven't experienced another fighter with fans so rabid about their favorite fighter. Might be just me, but it really ticks me off.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

LiteGladiator said:


> The guy in the video, I know all Fedor fans aren't like that, well I know that almost all of them aren't like that. But he seems to be the only guy with fans like these. I haven't experienced another fighter with fans so rabid about their favorite fighter. Might be just me, but it really ticks me off.


Really? you should take a look at Brock fans


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

LiteGladiator said:


> The guy in the video, I know all Fedor fans aren't like that, well I know that almost all of them aren't like that. But he seems to be the only guy with fans like these. I haven't experienced another fighter with fans so rabid about their favorite fighter. Might be just me, but it really ticks me off.


Lets not forget the kid who had a youtube meltdown after Chuck Liddell lost to Rampage,Artemis I think was his name.The Iceman can evoke the same kind of rage.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Gotta love fake new york Italians. Seriously he's talking crap about Dana White eating ice cream seriously?LOL

Anyways he says basically Anderson Silva and GSP does not look for the finish which is complete BS. 

This guy is putting Fedor up on a pesdestal which makes him look pathetic(not fedor). In my opinion he doesn't really make many valid points to be honest. He basically is saying Fedor is the only guy to ever go for the finish. Also who is he to say that hes talking for the hard core fans. Not everyone has the same views and opinions.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Really? you should take a look at Brock fans


Haha, I guess I am lucky then, because at my gym, everyone hates Brock anyways.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

LiteGladiator said:


> Haha, I guess I am lucky then, because at my gym, everyone hates Brock anyways.


You cant really hate Fedor you might hate his fans or M1,with Brock it's different he acts like a dick sometimes so some fans actually hate him.And Dana is not really helping with all the shit talking towards Fedor when in reality Fedor hasn't done anything wrong.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> You cant really hate Fedor you might hate his fans or M1,with Brock it's different he acts like a dick sometimes so some fans actually hate him.And Dana is not really helping with all the shit talking towards Fedor when in reality Fedor hasn't done anything wrong.


No, Fedor is legit. I can see why people are his fans, but people take it too far.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL @ the Guido.
We wish you well? Did he die?
MMA fanatics worry me.

Fedor will be back, his career is coming to an end, he may lose another fight, I’m sure he’ll win some more.
His record stands for its self.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

oldfan said:


> This guy needs his own show. and definitely keep the masked sidekick. :thumb02:


This is the quote of the thread.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn I like the way this guy thinks.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Rusko said:


> He looks like a ****** but he has valid points, a few.


What's up, only black people can wear a cap and some sportswear these days? What sort of bullshit is that?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Give this man slot on jersey shores...but the video speaks the truth.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> I was thinkng about that Best of Pride not showing Fedor. Is there a chance that Fedor owns the rights to all his fights?


Zuffa owns it, that's why when Strikeforce advertises him, you don't see any footage of him fighting in Affliction or Pride. 

As for the "Best of Pride", I watch it because I love MMA, but it is definitely not the best of Pride. I have noticed as well as many others, that they are only showing Pride fights that feature current UFC fighters.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Wow what amazing insight from the cast of Jersey Shore.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Jersey shore weighed in on that?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Hiro said:


> What's up, only black people can wear a cap and some sportswear these days? What sort of bullshit is that?


Lmao if y'all dont think this guy acts like a wangsta, ****** or how the hell you wanna call it something is wrong with y'all.


Anyway thnx for neg rep.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wangsta, ******, what kind've guetto language is that?


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

While his presentation is crude, dude is on point.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

On what point?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

This guy in the video is an idiot. At no point does anything he says make any sense. Fedor's better because he lost trying to finish the fight? He lost, who cares why. Fighting is about be smart sometimes. Like not going to the ground with one of the best BJJ HWs in the game is not smart.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but I don't think beating the number one man in the world gets you the number two spot in the world!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but I don't think beating the number one man in the world gets you the number two spot in the world!


Keep other threads in those threads. Stay on topic.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How am I supposed to stay on topic if everyone else isn't?


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Im not watching that


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Wangsta, ******, what kind've guetto language is that?


The one y'all teach us Europeans.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm white as well, I was just repeating what was said!


----------

